# 30g Tank For 2" Sanchezi Filtration Question



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

the 30g tank i have came with a filter rated at 150gph. is this enough filtration for the tank?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if you have a picture or model name/number we can be more specific with a response. the gph rating doesnt give us enough information because we need to know if you have enough filter media to colonize the needed bacteria on as well. any better description would be great.

in either case at 2 inches it should be enough for short term.


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

AS fan said:


> if you have a picture or model name/number we can be more specific with a response. the gph rating doesnt give us enough information because we need to know if you have enough filter media to colonize the needed bacteria on as well. any better description would be great.
> 
> in either case at 2 inches it should be enough for short term.


this is the filter

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752295

its the 30 model. thanks for the quick reply!!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For a 2" fish in a 30g its fine with water changes though i would still look to upgrade to something better


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

the lady at the petstore said i should buy another one of those filters so i have 2. It wont cost much and wouldnt it be much better?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Cluster has you covered. i agree with what he said. and we are here to help as fast as we can


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

also should i get a powerhead? the lady told me no but she didnt look like an expert...thx guys


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea running two wont hurt.

powerhead not needed


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

sweet. i have been reading a lot and i think im ready to hit up aquascape after the tank cycles


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

do you have another tank? sanchezi's are solo P's


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

oh, while i have you guys, half of people say 30g (long) is large enough for life of fish and half say no. what do you guys think?

this is going to be my first P. im really excited. but im not jumping in head first until everything is just perfect. with your guys help of course =D


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

personally one quality filter is the best bet on a tank like that. sanchezi's dont get that large so yes that tank will last a very long time. your doing good by searching the forum here because there is a lot of information.


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

i know i bought the tank as a "kit" i wish i had the one that came with the 55g tank lol, that would mean less water changes?

actually i wish i could have a 55g tank but unfortunatly i live with my parents and this is in my bedroom.... /sigh


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

a larger tank will equal less frequent water changes all other things being equal. when you do a water change you are removing built up nitrates. only way for nitrates to be removed is by diluting them through water changes or being consumed as fertilizer for plants.


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

what % should i do weekly on my 30 gal? i was thinking 20-25%


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

30-50 depends on a lot of factors things like what your feeding, how much your feeding and how often your feeding.


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

50% !? wow thats a lot


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

like i said it just depends. im giving a generic answer right now. as it gets larger you will likely need to change more water as it will accumulate higher nitrates more quickly from increased food consumption. with a tiny guy you will need to change a lot less water because he will produce a lot less waste. get a master test kit to keep a eye on the water parameters that will help you on getting into the swing of when to change water and how much to change.


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

will do. i need a gravel vacuum any pointers on what one to get and maybe where the best prices are at?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you could probably do 10% water changes per week with only one serra if you got a better filter. I wouldnt bother getting a second one of the same filter and id suggest going with a better filter like an ac110 or even some cannister. Just for good measure 20-25% per week will bee good. I woudlnt do a 50% water change unless you have a heavily stocked pygo shoal or if you know your water isnt good either visually or testing, A quick gravel vac into a 5g bucket with water changes should be fine. Id say just get a cheap siphone of moderate size. You dont want one too small or the water will take forever to drain,

A python is good for water chages and gravel vacs but its not entirly needed for just a 30g as a 15% water change is about a 5g bucket so its not like you have to move a ton of water since the tank is so small. A python is basically a siphone that attaches directly to a sink for draining and filling so you dont have to carry buckets but with only a 30g it could take longer to use due to having to attach it to the sink.

A 30g is fine for a sanchezi. A powerhead is optional though it does have its bennifits.


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

thank you for the loads of information. i just bought http://www.amazon.com/Penguin-Power-Filter-350-GPH/dp/B0009IMDQM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top to be safe. it seems to get great reviews and seemed like the price was right =D


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

to save you some money i would buy some refillable filter cartriges so you dont have to keep throwing the disposible ones out.


----------

